
Fuchsia Rust Crates - juancampa
https://fuchsia.dev/fuchsia-src/development/languages/rust/crates
======
ldeangelis
Here is is the "Fuschsia Programming Language Policy" that was here some time
ago
[https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/fuchsia/+/refs/heads/master...](https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/fuchsia/+/refs/heads/master/docs/project/policy/programming_languages.md)

------
bsaul
Anyone knows if this project is going to translate into a real world OS
deployed on commercially available devices, one day ?

~~~
ZeroCool2u
I don't have a source off hand, but I believe it's already been confirmed that
Fuchsia is powering Google's Home Hubs.

